# Tenacious D Movie



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

"The Pick of Destiny" OMG, have you seen this yet? I was almost rotflmao watching it. 

http://www.tenaciousdmovie.com/


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

I've been meaning to rent this one. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

Always been a big fan of The D. Apparently on the DVD you can view by chapter or by musical number, which are the best part of the film IMO.

Dave Grohl's appearance is a highlight and I'm no Foo Fighters or Nirvana fan.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I thought Jack Black was funny for about 20 seconds, 8 years ago. Now I cannot stand him; same old "funny song" routine over and over and over . . .

Glad you liked the movie though. It's always great to find a comedy that you can watch over and over.

TG


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I like Jack Black, but this movie really wasn't funny. It had it's moments, but it was just a lot of unneccesary cursing. Which doesnt cover up a poor movie.

I was dissapointed.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I wasn't too big on this movie. It was a little amusing for the first little while, but it got old pretty quick.

Nacho Libre was incredibly funny and is a classic, but other than this I've never seen any of Jack's other movies.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

It was pretty funny at some parts, but just like Hamm said, it got old quick. Not something I could watch twice in a month, lol.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

the D's movie wasn't all that. Black hasn't done anything really really funny since school of rock. it's too bad because the guy has "it", he just seems like he's getting lazy. I couldn't even get through nacho libre.


----------



## guitarzan (Feb 22, 2006)

i actually loved it. i enjoyed the musical segments and thought it was well done.
i appreciate The "D" and haven't been overexposed to them enough to be tired of it.
Dave was awesome in the rockoff, when JB and Kyle are building up to thier section of the song the look of impatience the devils face is funny as hell.
there is alot of subtle stuff i caught that made me laugh.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> Nacho Libre was incredibly funny and is a classic, but other than this I've never seen any of Jack's other movies.


I loved Nacho Libre as well. The part where he has to get the eagle's egg is hilarious. The shot of them in the boat and that rock hitting the water about 4 feet away is great.


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

I finally saw this movie the other day and I think the opening bit was one of the best parts. 

That kid looks just like JB, add Meatloaf and DIO, classic..:food-smiley-004: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwQNEXJI3io


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Had it's moments, as alot of people said.

"Use the ****!"


----------



## BloodBrotherXxX (Apr 21, 2007)

Tenacious D and The Pick of Destiny is the best thing I ever layed my eyes on. I cried in laughter in the theatre watching it, and I love how Dave Grohl is the the devil.


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

I don't really like Jack Black and I didn't like tenacious D. I like Nacho Libre though even though I thought it was so stupid...I guess that's what makes it so damn funny. I can almost feel my IQ decreasing while watching that movie......it's a good feeling :tongue:


----------



## acdc54_caddy62 (Mar 12, 2007)

if its anything like school of rock I probley wont like it. pretty cheesy show and from the preveiws it didnt look to good


----------

